# pulling out tail hair



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

been there done that......Izzy would just chase her tail and then rip out globs of fur and eat it. Brought to the vet, tried different training techniques, nothing worked, she was classified as having an OCD and was put on Prozac which has worked wonders. She has now been on the meds for several months and her tail fur has grown back and she does not pull out the fur. She does however still chase her tail on occasion.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

jweisman54 said:


> been there done that......Izzy would just chase her tail and then rip out globs of fur and eat it. Brought to the vet, tried different training techniques, nothing worked, she was classified as having an OCD and was put on Prozac which has worked wonders. She has now been on the meds for several months and her tail fur has grown back and she does not pull out the fur. She does however still chase her tail on occasion.


Is Izzy on thyroid meds now?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy's thyroid is perfectly fine...had blood drawn by her regular vet and sent it off to Dr. Dodd's.

Grendel....you might want to have your pups thyroid checked as well to rule that out.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 27, 2011)

well he is a wacko so he might as well have ocd also, i might have missed something but what could be wrong with the thyroid?


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

could be hypothyroid. The vet had suggested getting it tested because those symptoms can also mimmick others.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad Izzy is doing so well. Maggie does it on occassion. Usually its the pants hairs on the rear legs. She did it in July when I went grain-free. I'm thinking it's the pea protein/pea flour. Or the fish. Not sure, still trying to rule out. It's an ongoing issue. Some days are better than others. Sometimes it appears to be out of boredom.


----------

